# cypripedium Sabine



## Hakone (Mar 26, 2009)

cyp. Sabine = macranthos x fasciolatum
growing now


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2009)

Neat! looks like cactus popping up!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, indeed like cactus!!! How often do you water and how much approximatelly??? TY


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmm ... are you sure it's not aspargus?


Keep us posted!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Hmm ... are you sure it's not aspargus?



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Hakone (Mar 26, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Yes, indeed like cactus!!! How often do you water and how much approximatelly??? TY


cypripedium sabine stands in backyard . I do not give any water


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht. Diesen Grundes dings sind??


----------



## Hakone (Mar 26, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Hmm ... are you sure it's not aspargus?
> 
> 
> Keep us posted!



aspargus? Sorry, Sir


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, now I see!


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't wait to see this one open.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 4, 2009)

Funny, that is the second Sabine I've seen that has had two growths coming out of one growth bud. Must be some quirk of the genetics of this cross.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 4, 2009)

Cool!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2009)

Weird! I hope they both survive.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## biothanasis (Apr 8, 2009)

Great progress...


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 10, 2009)

That is great progress!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## cdub (Apr 11, 2009)

Boy, the sight of those pleated leaves makes my heart skip a beat! I'm ready for Cyp season!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 11, 2009)

I can see some buds...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool, that's gonna be sweet!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 11, 2009)

this cross is gonna be nice!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## cnycharles (Apr 12, 2009)

that's a fat bud!


----------



## shakkai (Apr 12, 2009)

Not too much longer now! Beautiful plants!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Getting close!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 14, 2009)

its colouring up!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2009)

Man, that thing is growing like crazy!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 15, 2009)

It reminds of a snake swallowing an egg!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2009)

I love seeing the sequence.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet! I wonder if the pouch will darken as it matures?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 16, 2009)

:clap: Neat! :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 16, 2009)

oh no, i have another cyp on my want list.... 
(odd I bought michael rather than this cross this year)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice. Can you post a photo of the whole plant w/ something for size reference, please?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally! It looks real good Hakone.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 16, 2009)

Love this cross. C. fasciolatum makes such pretty crosses, as does C. kentuckiense. I think that flower will open a bit more though. Congrats!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. Can you post a photo of the whole plant w/ something for size reference, please?



Hello Eric,
stem : 25 cm


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 17, 2009)

Sweet! Another thing about C. fasciolatum crosses, the plant is small and the flowers large. Really nice cross...I'm sure you are thrilled!


----------



## Elena (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, I know nothing about Cyps so I had no idea what to expect but that looks fantastic!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanx, the plants look excellent, keep us posted.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Hakone for the whole pic shot! super bloom.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 18, 2009)

wow, I was fooled by the closeup. the plant is much shorter than I would have imagined.... very nice flowers


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 18, 2009)

though the stem is short, the blooms are big. thats what counts


----------



## Jorch (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice!! I have to keep my eyes out for this hybrid :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2009)

Keep your eyes open for these in Canada from Raising Rarities and in the States from Gardens at Post Hill and Hillside Nursery.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 18, 2009)

They sell this cross at Fraser's Thimble Farms. I regret changing my order, it was on my form before

Isn't Raising Rarities is the states?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> They sell this cross at Fraser's Thimble Farms. I regret changing my order, it was on my form before
> 
> Isn't Raising Rarities is the states?



Yup, my mistake! Fraser's indeed carries these.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks! Perhaps I really should pay Thimble Farm a visit next spring during their spring sale


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 20, 2009)

very very nice bloom


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

Great blooms!!!!


----------

